# Running Music.



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope there's not already a thread like this.

What songs do you like to run to? Steady pace? Fast-paced? Hardcore? Dance? Hip-Hop? Ambient?

Which genre/artists do you usually listen to and what effect does it have on your running?

Do you mix it up depending on the distance?

What is on your current playlist right now?

If you don't listen to any music at all, perhaps you'd like to share why.

Feel free to share as much information as you want, and leave recommendations if you wish. 

Happy running


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

I find Azealia Banks' Fantasea mixtape to be a really great steady-state running soundtrack. I have purchased a couple of the ministry of Sound Running Trax and find that they get me pretty amped up and I tend to run faster. I also like them because I can use them for general workouts as well. It's funny actually, on Running Trax Gold the "walking" disc gets me more pumped than the "Jogging" or "Running" disc...

I find having new music gives me another reason to go for a run on the days that I don't necessarily feel like running. I reason with myself - 'if I go for this run, it's a perfect opportunity to listen to all this new music I just acquired.' 

So, yeah. Azealia Banks.. um, who else. I can't really think at the moment. Oh yeah, the Hanna soundtrack by the Chemical Brothers is also really cool to listen to. In fact, the majority of songs are a bit more ambient and lack a steady beat, but then they throw in a fast-paced dance beat and the whole effect draws me in and takes my mind off of things. It's a great balance between focusing on your technique and the physical element of the exercise and also being able to distract yourself by the time the next track comes around.

I used to listen to a lot of hardcore and reasonably heavy rock and that was quite effective at keeping my mind off the physical discomfort, but I haven't listened to much of that for a while. This week though, it's Justin Timberlake's Mirrors (mainly because it gets 8 minutes of the run out of the way in one hit, and it's a great song in general) and also a song by Andy Bull, which is aptly titled 'Keep on Running.'

Anyway, I could go on for days, but I'd rather hear from all of you instead. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Very much depends on my mood and when I run. If it's very early in the morning, around dawn or so, I listen to just some classical music, or just a simple piano. It's very relaxing, and strangely enough when you are out and running, you can still be mentally relaxed. In a trance kinda. Just you and the road.

However, if I am running at any other time I usually listen to some rather fast tempo metal music or techno. But it really comes down to what you enjoy listening to, I feel. If you fucking love classical music, then listen to that. Don't need any specifics  But, here is my current two lists, anyway! Enjoy. 

Also, all of those songs can be found on youtube, then you can just use a youtube2mp3 site to convert and download them to your computor 

*Dawn*
Choplin - Nocturno
Comaduster -To hide to seek
Queen Adreena - Weeds
Carolina Wallin Pérez - Utan dina Andetag
Debussy - Claire de lune
Loke Nyberg - Dig som aldrig blev
David Lanz - Cristofori's dream
Apocalyptica - Faraway (instrumental)
Placebo - Running up that hill
Pink floyd - High hopes
Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata
schubert - Serenade
Folksong - När som jag var på mitt adertonde år
Telepopmusik - Breathe
Johan Strauss - Blue Danube waltz
WASP - The idol

*Normal*
David Dahora - Father Of Aesthetics
Mirwais - Disco Science ( omg running to this song <3)
WASP - Take me up
Arch Enemy - Revolution Begins
Oomph! - Gott ist ein popstar
Hadouken! - M.A.D
Showtek - Dutchie
Volbeat - Radiogirl
Naked - Black roses turn red
Atrix - Fire
Scientists - We had love
Neelix - Same thing but different
Black strobe - I'm a man
Skazi -Acelera
Combichrist - This shit will fuck you up
Blade - Vampire club theme
Benedictum - Beast in the field
Nightwish - Wish I had an angel
Mötley Crüe - Kickstart my heart
Global Deejays - Flashdance
Motörhead - Motörhead
AC/DC - Shoot to thrill
Paxi - Fixi (Deepforces remix)
Iggy pop - The passeger (Live at the avenue)
Queen - Don't stop me now 
Three days grace - Riot
Volbeat - Sad man's tounge


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Most of the music I like to listen to while running has a fairly repetitive beat and isn't depressing. Those are really the only prerequisites for a running song for me. Although my fondness for self-referential humor also makes me like to use songs with titles or lyrics where the word "run" is prominently featured. Especially this one even though it may seem a little self-deprecating to listen to while running:


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

these are brilliant remixes for running. 

Definitely agree with you @wk05 , Fanatsea is amazing to run to! 1991 really gets me going


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great suggestions!

@_NeonBomb_, in that case.. I have a feeling you might like this (if you haven't heard it already) :





I'm really into songs with minimal lyrics right now. These are a couple that are on rotation for me at the moment:





 @Who, here's one aptly titled song for you : 














Also:
As A Child - Lone
Hit 'Em - Sleepyhead
Dandelion Seed - Stay+
The Entirety of Crystal Castles album (III) from start to finish


Keep 'em coming! :happy:


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

DarkyNWO said:


> Very much depends on my mood and when I run. If it's very early in the morning, around dawn or so, I listen to just some classical music, or just a simple piano. It's very relaxing, and strangely enough when you are out and running, you can still be mentally relaxed. In a trance kinda. Just you and the road.
> 
> However, if I am running at any other time I usually listen to some rather fast tempo metal music or techno. But it really comes down to what you enjoy listening to, I feel. If you fucking love classical music, then listen to that. Don't need any specifics  But, here is my current two lists, anyway! Enjoy.
> 
> ...



I'm actually going to try classical music on my next short run. I imagine that'd be a very different experience!

Thanks for that list, I'm gonna go check it out and amend my playlist before my next run :happy:


----------



## dabeshu (Jan 25, 2011)

A few decades late, but no harm no foul, right?


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

When I used to run, I burned a whole CD (that's how long ago it was) of military running cadences. It was very motivating for me. I'm a dork.


----------



## dabeshu (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh I'm a huge dork. Ask anyone who knows me :3


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Keeps me on my legs longer than I'd like :mellow:


----------



## farfaraway (Feb 15, 2013)

My favorite song to run to is I Don't Feel Like Dancin' from Scissor Sisters


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Badass²


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

For hardcore running couldn't police sirens work for motivation?


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

Eurodance, electronica and anime music all the way! (Although I haven't gone jogging in ages.)


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Feel good stuff, but thats all I listen to anyway. Im kind of a thrill seeker fulltime. But I like Kimbra, I like Azealia too. I like Amy Winehouse, Pharrell and I guess other similar stuff though theres some random stuff on my iPod such as this one song I have called "Sumthin'" by an artist named Gramatik. The song is amazing but its the only song by that artist that I have.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> For hardcore running couldn't police sirens work for motivation?


I went for a run past 8pm in a bad neighbourhood and I had never run so fast in my life. My legs were pleading for me to stop, but I valued my life more.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> Feel good stuff, but thats all I listen to anyway. Im kind of a thrill seeker fulltime. But I like Kimbra, I like Azealia too. I like Amy Winehouse, Pharrell and I guess other similar stuff though theres some random stuff on my iPod such as this one song I have called "Sumthin'" by an artist named Gramatik. The song is amazing but its the only song by that artist that I have.


Couldn't find 'Sumthin' on the program I sync my playlists to, but I added a few of their other songs. I dig. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Snoot (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Interestingly, though I was into long distance running for several years, beginning when I joined the military, I have never listened to music while running. I usually had some song playing in my head, probably something I had been listening to recently.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

HorribleAesthete said:


> Interestingly, though I was into long distance running for several years, beginning when I joined the military, I have never listened to music while running. I usually had some song playing in my head, probably something I had been listening to recently.


Wow, to me, that's pretty impressive. When my friend (who I was running with at the time) told me that he prefers not to listen to music while running, I gave him the most incredulous look. I have gone for a few runs without music and sometimes it can be quite relieving to actually listen to your surroundings, but it usually only has this effect after a long period of running _with_ music.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't run, nor do I intend to do so. But I'm sure stuff from Rocky would freaking amazing.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I always have some song playing in my head if I am not actively listening to something else. It can be a little uncomfortable if it is not a song that I like. Those times it seems like my subconscious is torturing my conscious brain. When that happens, I have to make an effort to change the track but sometimes the offending tune returns. This happens when I am running all the time. I have never taken music with me on a run because I run only on trails and I need to be able to hear everything around me to feel like I am present in the moment. 

I did just start putting buds in my ears while skiing. I only would do this at the ski area and never in the backcountry. It's interesting because it gives me a rhythm at the top of a run. But as soon as I start moving, the wind completely drowns out the music and I can't hear it at all while I am actually skiing. When I stop it's right there and sometimes the song has continued playing in my head and when I can hear it again, it is right where it should be.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

telepariah said:


> I always have some song playing in my head if I am not actively listening to something else. It can be a little uncomfortable if it is not a song that I like. Those times it seems like my subconscious is torturing my conscious brain. When that happens, I have to make an effort to change the track but sometimes the offending tune returns. This happens when I am running all the time. I have never taken music with me on a run because I run only on trails and I need to be able to hear everything around me to feel like I am present in the moment.


This actually happens to me when a badly paced song starts playing on my ipod, so you're not missing out on much, haha. 
I can understand that. Realistically, I probably shouldn't be listening to music while road running either, with all the traffic and bicycles and whatnot. 



telepariah said:


> I did just start putting buds in my ears while skiing. I only would do this at the ski area and never in the backcountry. It's interesting because it gives me a rhythm at the top of a run. But as soon as I start moving, the wind completely drowns out the music and I can't hear it at all while I am actually skiing. When I stop it's right there and sometimes the song has continued playing in my head and when I can hear it again, it is right where it should be.



I love love love listening to music while snowboarding. It's a completely different experience, in my opinion. Takes the badassery to a whole new level. roud:


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

How could I forget...Mindless Self Indulgence! :laughing:


----------



## farfaraway (Feb 15, 2013)

Yesterday I ran to the theme from Beetlejuice. It was fun.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

farfaraway said:


> Yesterday I ran to the theme from Beetlejuice. It was fun.


----------



## wk05 (Aug 26, 2012)

This gem came on while I was running tonight. I was positively vibin'






p.s Beetle Juice Theme Song while running = epic.


----------

